# Wiring, 2ohms and below



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

how the hell do i wire my audiobahn a2150hct amp to either 600x1 at 2 ohms or 1200x1 at 1 ohm? im gonna get an Re audio SEx either d2 or d4. The manual says it can be wired like this


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

get the d2 version and wire it to 1 ohm. like here:

http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_configurations.asp?Q=1&I=22#results


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I can ASSURE you that IF it does 600 at 2 it DOES NOT do 1200 at 1


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

will that work with my amp cuz its a two channel?


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

chad said:


> I can ASSURE you that IF it does 600 at 2 it DOES NOT do 1200 at 1


are you saying it wont reach 1200 or just plain cant be wired to 1 ohm?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> 5 Star Rating Los From Rhode Island
> 
> I like this amp. I've had the A1300hct Mono amp Hooked up to Kicker L715 2ohm setting off Car Alarms and now i'm getting this Monster hooked up to six 6x9 Pioneer 460 watts each. Can't wait
> 
> ...


*Hope it works out well for you !*


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

we worked it out via PM and decided that it would be wise to go with a dual 2 ohm driver with each channel of the amp driving each coil. this will dump 600W into the gap and be easier on the amplifier. THEN later down the road if he wants to go 1 ohm the can slap them in parallel and run a mondo mono amp. OR even run 4 ohms if he desires. Dual 2 ohm will just be more flexible to him and tend to future-proof his plans a bit.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

chad said:


> we worked it out via PM and decided that it would be wise to go with a dual 2 ohm driver with each channel of the amp driving each coil. this will dump 600W into the gap and be easier on the amplifier. THEN later down the road if he wants to go 1 ohm the can slap them in parallel and run a mondo mono amp. OR even run 4 ohms if he desires. Dual 2 ohm will just be more flexible to him and tend to future-proof his plans a bit.


You big softie!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I was being open minded


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

chad said:


> I was being open minded


I remember the days when you would have shot me with a BB gun for discussing low impedance loads. You my friend are getting old. hee hee.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey, I mentioned 4 ohms


----------

